# Qld: "Help, Im sinking!" - Tale of woe at Wello



## scoman

Today I sunk

Well kind of. My yak filled with water and I spent some time in Moreton Bay at the Wellington Point drop off. How did this happen? Well it went a little something like this:

Met up with a few members at wellington point around 6:30 this morning with a plan to fish the drop off. As this trip was a bit last minute, I hadnt packed so I just threw everything in the car this morning.
Everything that is except my lifejacket!!

So here I am floating around with Scater Sam and Maddog Dane and it is then that I realise not only am I without my lifejacket for the very first time, but I forgot to put the bung in the back of my yak. Not a massive concern I think as it is on top of the yak and looking back it is siting well out of the water.

We are joined by GT79 Geoff and not long after Sam and Dane head off to try around King Island. I notice there is a bit of water in the Yak, but there has been of late as a failed mod had left a couple small screw holes in the side of the yak. I keep fishing with little sucess and finally decide to call it a day around 8:30.

Paddling over to Geoff I suddenly realize there is a problem. Im sitting really low and feeling realy unstable. Geoff notices and being only a few metres away I pass hime my phone, fishing rods and most of my gear. I attempt to paddle and it becomes clear that im in real trouble and annouce im going in.

Im in the water now and it is cold. I have no life jacket for the first time ever, my yak is unrideable and there are no boats in sight. Geoff and I discuss our options: Could I join him on the outback? Could he tow me and the yak back? Should we call for a rescue?

While we think it over another yakker apears. Estuarygirl (a mod from KFDU) has been fishing with Craig (Akff - Noddy) and she is able to call him over to help out. Thankfully Craig has a prowler 4.7 and it is decided that I should get on the back as it has a massive rear well and weight capacity. Estuarygirl (sorry I have forgoten your name) and Geoff secure all my gear and unload Craigs Icebox onto my yak so I can slide on the back of the prowler. Geoff tows my yak behind his and we head in.

It takes a while to get in and many jokes are made and a few pics taken. Did I mention it was cold? I must have been a sight laying face down on the back of the prowler my legs dangling in the water. To say I didnt think about sharks at all while I was in the water would be a massive lie.

Back at the ramp I am very cold, but gratefull to be on dry ground. Geoff, Estuarygirl and Craig sort my gear and drain my yak while I strip and put on a dry shirt thanks to Geoff. There was a lot of water in the Yak. Did I mention I was cold?

Thankyou so much to my rescue party. This could have been much much worse if you hadnt all been there. Not only did you cut your day short but you did everything you could to ensure I didnt lose any gear. Thankyou

I still cant really believe this has happend and am still a little suprised at just how much water got in. It was pretty choppy this morning and I guess it must have fed into the bung hole. I feel like a bit of a twat to be honest but I can asure you all my lifejacket will never be forgoten again, the screwholes will be repaired and the bung will be put back in.

Again thankyou so much to my rescue party of GT79 Geoff, Noddy Graig and Estuarygirl. I hope I can return the favour in some way in the future.


----------



## GT79

scoman said:


> Today I sunk . . .
> 
> Not only did you cut your day short but you did everything you could to ensure I didnt lose any gear. Thankyou


No problem, but on inspection of my gear after you left it became apparant you now have a two piece fish measuring device :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Mate, I am just glad we were there to assist.
I wasn't expecting a report yet, didn't think your hands would have stopped shaking enough to type !!! Did you realise how COLD the water was ???
And as for Sharks, huh, the thought never crossed my mind while I was towing the biggest hardbody ever and Noddy the biggest livie ever ;-) 
Maybe you could use the *'I don't feel safe in this kayak anymore, but that hobie that towed my stricken craft ... now that's a safe yak'* line with the other half !!!
Hmmm, where do I find the current salvage rights legislation.
All jokes aside, we'll go for a fish another day with a different outcome.

GT79

PS. think I'm gonna go get me one of those Vee Hache Eff Walkie Talkie Thingoes !


----------



## troutfish

Mate, just glad to hear you are ok

jibes to come later.....


----------



## glint

Now you know why we will not go to sea without a pfd. you are lucky


----------



## bruus

I must be honest mate I was laughing while reading it, helps that I knew you were alright of course. Hows those holes going now? I must say that I have always thought that everyone on here comes across as being a top bunch of people and this just helps prove that. I love that the kayaking community are so kind and helpful, of course I like to think that anyone in the area would have acted the same regardless of kayak or boat or whatever. I imagine I would have done the same and headed out without a life jacket if I had forgotten it, but this is a good reminder of just how useful they are when you don't expect it. Pity this puts you on a donut 2 days in a row now. Hmmm my mouth is watering now at the thought of a certain flathead mmmm yum haha 

Hopefully I will be able to join you soon on a dropoff outing.


----------



## rob316

MMMM , with the water that cold - I reckon Geoff was trolling a "soft body".......glad all ended without further incident
This surely shows that going out in pairs etc is very valuable , it also demonstrates that a pfd although not law - is necessary...this is also not the time to tell you that I go out alone and without a pfd 99 times out of a hundred...so be it - I will now wear my pfd just because , its no good sitting at home in the garage while I am in trouble , as for going out with others - not always possible - but the coastguard etc is on speed dial - and I will take take precautionary measures , like letting someone know where I am...thanks for posting your troubles and waking me up to the dangers that I so easily push to the side...rob


----------



## kayakone

Mark Thanks for an honest red-faced story, one which will hopefully help others.

I've done similar or worse. I've forgotten all sorts of critical things, and made a miriad of other mistakes. Like going out of Cleveland (SIK) into a 35 knot SE'er, with a view to paddling to Wynnum where my friend would meet me in the car. Guess? I went over 2 km out, and spent an hour trying to re-enter, all the while dangling shark attracting legs below. Or 2 km off Cape Moreton, leaning back and rolling to one side for a pee....over! Couldn't be a worse place to be in the water (on your own).

Thankfully no harm. 
All good fun if not fatal.
Trevor


----------



## andybear

Ahhhh, the tale of woe!!!!!

Methinks someone on this forum has carried this can ( I mean honour :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: ) for a very very long time now. You have my vote, and I am off now to bleat to the mods, that a new sucker is deserving.......

Seriously though, glad to hear you came out of it ok, and the water being cold, will alway be a reminder that the water can be cold. Wet too!!

Cheers and congratulations on your coming award!!!! Just kidding, I'm not really the sort to bleat to the moderators, and dob someone in) However if I am asked for my opinion.......well....

Cheers andybear    

Anyone got footage!!!! we want video, we want video, we want video :lol: :lol:


----------



## feelfree09

very lucky scoman, and good work GT79, Geoff, Noddy Graig and Estuarygirl. im hoping this is a wake up call to everyone and helps people be more aware of their own safety. cheers for sharing scoman.


----------



## maddog

Glad to hear you are OK mate. I pulled into the ramp just after you drove off. I thought Geoff was shitting me when he first told me! Sorry we weren't about to give you a hand. We had no idea what had happened.

I keep a spare bung in my yak for this very reason. I actually used it this morning as i had forgotten the real one. glad i did!


----------



## GT79

Alas, no video. BUT ... An incriminating pic or two may be floating around somewhere.
Floating, ha ha, funny me.


----------



## mulder

similar thing happened to me about six weeks ago. i was fishing at my local when i noticed it was hard and sluggish to paddle.
did track well though!
when i stopped to toss a lure i opened the hatch to see everything floating around.
made a dash for shore and made it ok. emptied out all my gear and dragged it up the rocks.
found two big splits on the bottom beside the back scuppers. apparently a fault with the kayak. 
makes me start to think about positive floatation.
anyway your right sinking kinda sux!


----------



## scoman

Was a very interesting morning thats for sure. When I say I have never forgoten my pfd before im serious. In around 50 trips since I got the yak, I have never needed it until the one trip when I didnt have it........... something to do with a fella called murphy?

This incident could easily have been avoided. It was a case of a having a she'll be right attitude. Aparentley yaks with holes in them take on water - who knew?

Anyways thanks everyone for there concern. I am resolved to take preperation for each trip more seriously in the future, particularly when it comes to safety.


----------



## noddy

Hey mate, warmed up yet? Glad we could be of assistance in a slightly precarious position. Yakkers are definitely a friendly bunch, everyone is always willing to say Gday, have a chat about the fishing and help with the loading/unloading.
Just checked the specs for the Ultra, its rated to 250kg. I think we can safely say it can take that weight!

And photos will be surfacing of you laying around and planking on the back of the yak :lol: .


----------



## scater

Geez mate what a tale! It's amazing, we were fishing not 50metres from you most if the morning and then when we were needed.... Thanks goodness the others were about. I stopped for a chat with estuarygirl (Toni) as I was headed up to huybers and she was (unknowingly) headed down to help rescue you. It's funny the way a few different decisions from a few different people could have seen this end differently. Glad you're ok buddy, that could have turned nasty in a hurry.


----------



## Guest

Humour aside, it's good to hear all ended well. That awful feeling when you realise that everything is about to go tits up is horrible. You were lucky to have people around to help.

On the other hand, MODS! OI! MODS! OVER HERE!!! YOOHOO!

I will happily donate the accolades of the TOW to this. I was in good company with Andybear until someone made him a legend... It's about time i got rid of the monkey, he's been pulling my ears. Dammit! Where's a Mod when you need one?


----------



## Marty75

Glad you made it back safely Scoman as well as all your gear.

Just a couple of questions:

1) Do you reckon the kayak would have sunk completely if you hadn't have received assistance?
2) How do you reckon it would have panned out had you been wearing a pfd today?

Marty


----------



## scoman

Marty75 said:


> Glad you made it back safely Scoman as well as all your gear.
> 
> Just a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Do you reckon the kayak would have sunk completely if you hadn't have received assistance?
> 2) How do you reckon it would have panned out had you been wearing a pfd today?
> 
> Marty


1. I don't think so. It seemed fairly seaworthy without my 100kg siting on it. So had i not had Geoff and the others around i think i would have been able to hold on till help arived. I hope so anyway..........

2. Well Im not sure it would have made a great deal of a difference to the end result. Might have taken the pressure of a bit if i was able to float rather then hang onto the others yakss and look desperate.

However it is more a case of if the others where not around a life jacket would have been very very handy to say the least.


----------



## EstuaryGirl

Mark....hope your teeth have finally stopped chattering and you went out and bought a lotto ticket!  
I think overall most yakker's are a friendly respectful bunch of people and there's always someone willing to lend a hand if they see someone in need of one.  
Glad that we were nearby to help out.
Now you know that the incriminating evidence was bound to turn up..... ;-)


----------



## Marty75

That's an awesome effort from the Prowler 4.7 (and paddler)!


----------



## justcrusin

Glad you back ok Scowman I had a simliar insident out in my first prowler 13, a project went wrong and the hatch I had installed was a bit dodgy and let water in, long story short I sunk her as I made it back to the beach, reloated and paddled the 2 k back across lake Mac.

These things make us stronger and a little bit smarter. May I reccomend in hull floatation as the next project ;-) (send me a PM if you want any advice on it) it has saved my bacon a couple of times since the first incident. But PFD's are an always for me use them to your advantage the hobie vests or the trek ultra's are great for storing gear in like pliers, leader, scissors etc.

Cheers Dave


----------



## GT79

noddy said:


> Just checked the specs for the Ultra, its rated to 250kg. I think we can safely say it can take that weight!


Ha ha !
Pretty sure the load is supposed to be somewhat more evenly dispersed, but really glad you were there.
Imagine how the Outback would have looked with the two of us on it !!! And towing a submarine !

GT79


----------



## Breambo

Thats a good story with no harm done except to perhaps your pride. If you were on your own it may of been a bit more exciting !
Forgetting a pdf is neither here or there but no bung and holes in your kayak, well I agree with Kraley you are asking for trouble. I like to push limits and often class myself as a ski and dont wear a pdf but making sure your craft is seaworthy is the very most important thing to do.
Heres an old thread of one of my many sinkings ( dont worry your not alone)
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12751&p=137063&hilit=+my+kayak+sank+#p137063


----------



## GT79

I would just like to point out that the "holes" in Scoman's Yak were :
1. Well above waterline
2. Not exactly 30mm holes from istalling rodholder bases but a couple of holes which appeared to be from small self tappers which had been removed ie. a couple mm 
at most, mostly filled by the plastic the screws pushed out
And on realising the bung wasn't in, which I believe was when he was already on the water, he checked and it was well above the water being on top of the yak.
As for the PFD, well, *in this case* I don't believe it would have made any difference( I'll point out that I wear one every time I'm on the yak )
Yes, it was a saving grace that Myself and others were able to assist but I am pretty sure that if we had not been around Scoman would have headed in closer to King Is. when the others did the same.
I'm not saying that anything that happened that day was either right or wrong, just pointing out that,as with any time we go out on our yaks, any risks were judged on their own merit at the time they presented themselves.
As pointed out by others many of us have had moments we would like to forget, some caused by our own judgement, some completely out of our control.
I myself have inadvertantly ended up swimming in a spot quite close to where we were the other day with our boat heading away from us and no one close to render assistance, the weather was a lot worse in that case and we too made some judgement calls which may or may not have been correct at the time.
No one chose for this incident to occur but it did, and everyone lived to tell the tale and all gear recovered.
As far as I see others have made judgement calls to do things like surf launches etc. and come off a lot worse either physically or through loss/breakage of gear etc.
We don't berate them for their decisions( other than maybe a little ribbing)
We all take calculated risks at some time or other.

Scoman, congrats on being willing to get back on the horse after a good bucking, I'll see you on the briny.

GT79


----------



## Alby

Something most of us don't really consider because we think our kayaks are "unsinkable".

Glad you're safe, and having been in some sticky situations myself, I know how, once you're safe, it makes a good story for over the BBQ, and creates great bonds between all involved.

A tip for the future......Invest a few dollars (like not much believe me) in a hand operated plastic bilge pump (they weigh zip) from BCF or your local kayak store. I carry mine ALWAYS!.....and once, I was really glad I had it. It was my second time out on my AI, and I'd forgotten to screw in the mini bung in the bottom of the back of the main hull. I only noticed the water in the hull when I opened the centre hatch to get out a sandwich. I was amazed at how quickly that pump emptied the hull.

A "Boy Scout" attitude of being prepared is absolute when going to sea in my opinion. Things can turn very nasty very quickly, as you found out when you tried to paddle something with probably half a tonnne of water in it.

Loved the story though :lol: :lol: 
Cheers
Alby


----------



## scoman

Yeah.... Pics :shock:

Thanks Toni :shock:

To ken and others; Guilty as charged Im a bit of a twat in retrospect.

In terms of a T.O.W award.... Not expecting one. This post serves a purpose to thank my rescue team, remind others things can go wrong and finally give everyone a bit of a laugh.

To liam~ yes if none was around i think I would have been able to swim home. Water gets pretty shallow a few hundred metres from where i sunk........ I hope i could have anyway.

To Geoff ~ thanks again and i see your still looking out for me buddy. ;-)


----------



## clarkey

Did you check her over just to make sure there's not a crack in her somewhere below the water line,you never know seems like a lot of water.


----------



## grinner

hay buddy, glad you made it.

hope you had a nice warm cuppa at the wello cafe there. geez that looks cold.

i usually fish round the heybers light. once when i was windsurfing down there years ago ,i broke the mast step off and managed to paddle it over there and climb up the ladder and it wasnt long before a passing boatie picked me up.

it is fairly shallow as you say . i still think an important skill is to go to the pool and do a couple of kms every fortnite or so.
its amazing how swimming muscles fatgiue if you dont use them very often.

catch you down there sometime.


----------



## surfishly

know how you feel scoman i was fishing with a mate off viccy point by the time i had paddled out to macleay my yak was full of water (i had no hatch cover on and water was splashing in thru the scupper holes ), it happened quite quickly once the yak reached a certain fullness it became very unstable and i basically was pitched out ! and my mate not the sensitive type pissed himself laughing ! luckily i was only 200m from the shore of macleay island it could of been alot worse -! :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy

I found the bung was hanging out of my kayak this morning too after loading it up to go home. Thankfully I didn't have the drama you had. Glad it turned out ok.


----------



## garyp

Glad to hear you got in ok mate. My brother got into the same situation a couple of years back out at Longreef (a fair way offshore) We were lucky to have a number of members nearby and a boat as well.

Strikes me that a very tricky situation can arise because of the smallest failures.


----------



## rawprawn

I used to keep a few pool noodles in my hull. Cheap flotation and you never know when they will come in handy.


----------



## scoman

clarkey said:


> Did you check her over just to make sure there's not a crack in her somewhere below the water line,you never know seems like a lot of water.


Have had a couple of looks and there dosnt appear to be. I will have a detailed inspection when I fix those little holes on the weekend.

At the moment she is sitting out on the lawn, sulking because Im giving her the cold shoulder. Im not ready to trust her again. Not yet anyway. She needs to be tought a lesson........ Sink on me hey........... well........see where that gets you.


----------



## beefs

I'm suprised, especially with 3 other kayaks on site, that no one has mentioned a T-rescue? We learnt it in scouts and it was more for capsized canoes but would work eqaully well for a kayak.

- Empty kayak of contents, including the skipper.
- Turn the kayak upside down and drag, by one end or the other, up onto one or two floating kayaks/canoes. 
- Open the hatches, let the water out.
- Right the kayak/canoe and put it back on the water
- Skipper re-enters and paddles to shore.

In an emergency you could do this with one other kayak and a bit of muscle. If you were further offshore the tow and double method would have been a lot tougher...


----------



## GT79

beefs said:


> I'm suprised, especially with 3 other kayaks on site, that no one has mentioned a T
> -rescue? ...


Method was attempted briefly. Try sitting solo on your yak and lifting 2 - 300 kg from the side of your yak in short, sloppy chop and let me know how you go. I know mine isn't going to float with that much weight on the front of it. Even if you did manage to get it across the front without needing to rescue yourself then reach out the side to open the hatch. As your weight goes to that side so does the water in the upside down yak. I see where you are coming from but mainly suited to something more open where the water "falls out" as you lift, effectively meaning you are only lifting the canoe/yak etc. Maybe if it had a hatch at one end this might work too, but Murphy said NO.

GT79


----------



## kayakone

beefs said:


> I'm suprised, especially with 3 other kayaks on site, that no one has mentioned a T-rescue? We learnt it in scouts and it was more for capsized canoes but would work eqaully well for a kayak.
> 
> - Empty kayak of contents, including the skipper.
> - Turn the kayak upside down and drag, by one end or the other, up onto one or two floating kayaks/canoes.
> - Open the hatches, let the water out.
> - Right the kayak/canoe and put it back on the water
> - Skipper re-enters and paddles to shore.
> 
> In an emergency you could do this with one other kayak and a bit of muscle. If you were further offshore the tow and double method would have been a lot tougher...


AND



GT79 said:


> beefs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suprised, especially with 3 other kayaks on site, that no one has mentioned a T
> -rescue? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Method was attempted briefly. Try sitting solo on your yak and lifting 2 - 300 kg from the side of your yak in short, sloppy chop and let me know how you go. I know mine isn't going to float with that much weight on the front of it. Even if you did manage to get it across the front without needing to rescue yourself then reach out the side to open the hatch. As your weight goes to that side so does the water in the upside down yak. I see where you are coming from but mainly suited to something more open where the water "falls out" as you lift, effectively meaning you are only lifting the canoe/yak etc. Maybe if it had a hatch at one end this might work too, but Murphy said NO.
> 
> GT79
Click to expand...

I agree with GT79. The T rescue is a canoe / sit-in kayak rescue. I doubt the T rescue would work even with a 6" hatch at one end, or in the case of a BFS with the extra chambers, you would need a hatch at both ends. This highlights how serious waterlogged SOT's are. You can't just drain them. The sinking, As Scoman found out, is slow and insidious.

A few of us are thinking of a social / sinking day.....gradually fill a few yaks close to shore and let people try to paddle / rescue them. Could we hear some suggestions for a venue. Scarborough beach is one idea (mainly sand bottom, and about a metre deep for 15 metres out from shore). Where else?

To avoid that sinking feeling check your bung's in.

Cheers Trevor


----------



## Gigantor

Yikes, Mark. What a shocker. Yet another tale of not putting the bung in. You aren't the first and won't be the last either.

Final question...where's the photos?


----------



## scater

Gigantor said:


> Final question...where's the photos?


On page 2 of the thread


----------



## Squidley

Feel like I'm being followed


----------



## bruus

As much as it was a bad situation, its still hard not to laugh at that picture  We still heading out in the salt next time your down Mark? haha


----------



## keza

It's amazing how much water gets in through a small hole. I suspect that the combination of the screw holes and bung let water in one and air out through the other.
I always carried a hand pump on the scupper pro, the barracuda has bulkheads so I haven't bothered.
On longer trips it's worth stuffing one in the hatch in case someone needs it.
I have had to put a bung in for someone out on the water and I've had to help haul a water logged yak up on the rocks. A pump would have helped in both cases and that's why I got one. 
Great that you're ok and good for everyone to see how easily it can happen. It's how we learn.


----------



## scorpio

Would look good if someone could superimpose a big skark bekind the yak with the heading. Live baiting the Australian way, then put it on you tube. Glad your safe.


----------



## keza

Here you go:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=54380#p559830


----------



## Squidley

keza said:


> Here you go:
> viewtopic.php?f=50&t=54380#p559830


aw you're making me repeat myself


----------

